# I have woolly aphids =(



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

We put the mini orchard in this year and I have 2 trees that I know have them and 2 that I suspect. So yep I think they are in the roots. All 4 trees came from the same local nursery.

Do I dig them up before they spread to any of the other trees or treat them and see what happens? Had DH do the squichy test and I did the EWWWW dance LOL!!

I'm willing to try suggestions, but from what I'm reading if the roots have them it's pretty much over for a new tree =(


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not sure about wooly aphids, but I cure my neighbor's and my problem with water and dishwashing liquid.
Works every time..gone overnight.
They don't like it--but it is the white aphids.
Been using this for years cause it works well.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm willing to try just about anything!!! 

Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

razorback said:


> I'm willing to try just about anything!!!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


Well, forge on!! I just found this dishwashing liquid and water recipe on a prepper site!!!
As I said, it's cheap, effective, and been used for decades--it must work!!

A spray bottle, a teaspoon of dish liquid(even cheap works) and fill with warm water.
'Bugsbegone' in the morning!!

If not, use Diatomaceous Earth--20 lbs. for $11 at Tractor Supply..good for ants, easy clean up since it's mere powder form(just vacuum). 20 lbs. lasts forever.
Make an applicator with a food can, drilled little holes in the bottom, with a handkerchief for the lid. (my dad used this method)


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank You JayJay!!!

I'll try the dish soap, I rather not use poison if I can help it. I do know cussing them doesn't work to well


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

Check with your local Soil and Water Conservation, usually associated with your County Agriculture Dept. They can come out and confirm what critter you have and point you in the right direction for a solution. I don't know about where you are from, but around here it doesn't cost to have them come out and they can usually come by that day.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

razorback said:


> Thank You JayJay!!!
> 
> I'll try the dish soap, I rather not use poison if I can help it. I do know cussing them doesn't work to well


Shouldn't worry about DE(Diatomaceous Earth) it isn't a poison, basically its chalk dust! Just sift some onto the critters and it will dry them right up usually within an hour or so.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

JSank80 said:


> Check with your local Soil and Water Conservation, usually associated with your County Agriculture Dept. They can come out and confirm what critter you have and point you in the right direction for a solution. I don't know about where you are from, but around here it doesn't cost to have them come out and they can usually come by that day.


And your folks are better than mine ...


----------

